# Out of service



## Jon (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey gang,

I'm currently laid up in the hospital with a broken humerous. getting it fixated tonight.

how'd I do it, you ask? I was taking the IPMBA EMS Cyclist class, doing stair descents, and I seperated from my bike about 8 steps from the bottom... landed on my outstretched arm, I think.

Its really weird seeing the EMS and the hospital from the patient's view - it kinda sucks.

It looks like I'll be out of work for a while... so I'll probably be online here more often... i just need to learn how to type one-handed.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 12, 2010)

Heal up soon man! Sorry to hear about this


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 12, 2010)

OUCH!!!  I hope you have a full & speedy recovery!


----------



## berkeman (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh crap Jon.  Stair descents?  Isn't that where you get off the bicycle and walk it down briskly?  Oh well, hang in there and heal up.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 12, 2010)

Will it be appearing on max X?

Just kidding, 

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ouch man....get well soon.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 12, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Ouch man....get well soon.



Ditto


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 12, 2010)

*Um, voice recognition software?*

To my coworker:
"In my next life I want to come back as a perfect touch typist. Of course with my luck they will have discarded that for voice recognition word processing, and I'll have a harelip".
Well, drink your milk and DO YOUR PT!!B)


----------



## EMSLaw (Apr 12, 2010)

Get well soon!  And remember to keep the rubber side down next time.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 12, 2010)

Yow!

Not fun. Hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## xgpt (Apr 12, 2010)

Best of luck to you.

Also...

I'm just curious...how did you type this? One-hand?


----------



## Stew (Apr 12, 2010)

xgpt said:


> I'm just curious...how did you type this? One-hand?



...nurses..?! 
Hope you feel better mate.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Apr 12, 2010)

Jon,
       Hope you have a speedy and uneventful recovery; get well soonest!

P.S. No chance we'll be seeing this on Youtube?


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 13, 2010)

Get well soon and heal up Jon.


----------



## firetender (Apr 13, 2010)

jon said:


> i'm currently laid up in the hospital with a broken humerous.



that's not funny



jon said:


> getting it fixated tonight..




don't dwell on it!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 13, 2010)

That's one heck of a way to get hurt.  Jon, I hope you recover quickly!


----------



## Jon (Apr 13, 2010)

well, I'm out of the hospital. One-handed typing sucks... especially  with your non-dominant hand.

My arm now has a plate... and yup, I got screwed too... x6. Lucky me.

anyway... not sure what I'm gonna do  now... it's unclear how long I'm  out... sounds like a month or two... anyone else been through this?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 15, 2010)

*Xrays! Xrays!*

If it isn't too embarassing, can you tell us how this happened?
At least it should mostly be over before the hottest weather comes...unless you are in Aussieland


----------



## reaper (Apr 15, 2010)

He did in the first post!


----------



## MusicMedic (Apr 15, 2010)

Get better soon!

i hope u have a speedy recovery!

ive broken a few bones when i was younger, best thing u can do is focus on recovery and just relaxxx


----------



## Outbac1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Get better soon. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 15, 2010)

*Reaper, you don't buy that story do you?*

I think he fell out a window rescuing a blind singing nun at the orphanage.


----------



## Melclin (May 4, 2010)

Arm wrestling with the East German female weight lifting team?


----------



## mycrofft (May 4, 2010)

*Mel., "East German Female Weightlifting Team" was an oxymoron.*

Or, to quote Sally in "Cabaret":

Wait'll he sees what Helga's got!"


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2010)

So... I'm back at work. I was out for just under 3 months between the fracture and the radial nerve injury. I'm still not 100% of what I was pre-injury, however I get better day by day, and I'm entirely functional at work.

I was fortunate to be wearing a helmet - I'm pretty sure it saved me from a significant head injury.

So - watch out for those IPMBA classes, folks... The first (or 16th) step can be a doozy!

Thanks for everyone's support through this!


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 6, 2010)

Great news! Glad you're on the mend.


----------

